# tappan tournament 4/3



## pdtroup08 (Apr 24, 2014)

Anybody know anything about the tournament next sunday. Picked up a flyer but don't know where they are launching from. Me and a buddy are looking to fish it any info is appreciated.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I would think they would launch from the rest area on US 250, the most parking.


----------



## bluefish2 (Jan 27, 2014)

Main Ramp on us 250


----------



## pdtroup08 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## rmike425 (Apr 24, 2015)

Any more details about this as I do not have a flyer???


----------



## pdtroup08 (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

What won it?? How many boats?


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

35 boats + or - a couple. 12lb+ was good for 1st and 2nd, 11+ for 3rd. Big Bass was 5.84. Seen 3 bass over 5lb weighed in. Quite a few really nice bags weighed in.


----------

